# Hot Water



## fortuna (Oct 25, 2008)

Have problem with our hot water. We have a T615 Burstner 2004. The cold water flows fine however, the hot water seems to have loads of air in before it comes through and takes a long time to come through. Is there a one way valve in the system or in the pump?


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

On most systems the non return valve is in the pump (especially if its the Reich type). Despite having a new pump in my Hy,er I had the same problem and cured it with a cheap non return valve from Ebay. Took seconds to fit and solved the problem.

Terry


----------



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

I bought one of these (you might find cheaper this is just an example)

Non return valve

I cut the fresh water pipe about three inches from where it connects to the water tank. I used two jubilee clips and it solved the problem. Took a couple of minutes to do and no DIY skills involved. Just make sure you fit the flow arrow in the correct direction.

Terry


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Check the jubilee clips on the hot line. It could be that air is getting in while not in use. You would not necessarily notice a very small leak at a joint unless you specifically looked for it.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just a thought - Is it possible the boiler hasn't filled up yet after being drained? It will spit air until all air is purged.


----------

